# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R28 Šifre za volontere/ke

## Frida

Na svakoj rasprodaji naše volonterke i volonteri marljivo rade i obave veliki i opsežan posao. Neki od njih sudjeluju na rasprodaji i kao prodavatelji, a interes za šifre je uvijek velik, zapravo, izgleda da ih je premalo.

Da bi se odužili volonterkama i volonterima odlučili smo da njih 15 sa najviše odrađenih sati ima pravo na šifru prije službene podjele. Minimum za dobiti šifru su odrađena 3 sata.

Ovoga puta svojim radom šifre su zaslužile/i:

1. Marija Crnogaj
2. Anela Lazić
3. Jasna Benić Kunac
4. Ana Muškić
5. Andrijana Lepka
6. Slavica Borevković
7. Martina Škvorc
8. Brigita Caffuta
9. Jasmina Borovečki Bat
10. Rujana Matuka Šulek
11. Svjetlana Veseli
12. Dijana Ivanković
13. Koraljka velnić Kovačić
14. Višnja Cicvarić Šonje
15. Ivana Perišić Živković

Molim sve zainteresirane da mi se jave na mail frida.roda@gmail.com najkasnije do 09.05.2011. napiši mi ime i prezime adresu i broj telefona/mobitela.

----------

